# Vintage bottles galore.



## Skadman4 (Apr 18, 2021)

Just a few things I found in the last lot of bottles. Still have around 90 to go through. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## RoyalRuby (Apr 18, 2021)

Nice!.....The ACL's look good, just wondering, how tall is that Crush bottle?, I recently picked up a clear NDNR Crush bottle dated from 1969, it's like many other embossed only soda bottles from that time period in the shorter style bottle, oddly I haven't been able to find any others like it even after a timely search, just wondering if your amber one is the same height as my clear one which is 7" tall.


----------



## Skadman4 (Apr 18, 2021)

RoyalRuby said:


> Nice!.....The ACL's look good, just wondering, how tall is that Crush bottle?, I recently picked up a clear NDNR Crush bottle dated from 1969, it's like many other embossed only soda bottles from that time period in the shorter style bottle, oddly I haven't been able to find any others like it even after a timely search, just wondering if your amber one is the same height as my clear one which is 7" tall.View attachment 223638


I'll measure it in a little bit, I've got to wash the others and then I will let you know. It's taller than my Pepsi and Coke bottles like the one you have. But I'm not 100 on how much 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Csa (Apr 18, 2021)

Nice finds!


----------



## Skadman4 (Apr 18, 2021)

Csa said:


> Nice finds!


Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## logan.the.collector (Apr 18, 2021)

Skadman4 said:


> Just a few things I found in the last lot of bottles. Still have around 90 to go through.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really cool finds! I think the colorful ACL sodas are neat.


----------



## Skadman4 (Apr 18, 2021)

logan.the.collector said:


> Really cool finds! I think the colorful ACL sodas are neat.


They really are and they are brighter in person. Clouds and my camera weren't being nice.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skadman4 (Apr 19, 2021)

Skadman4 said:


> I'll measure it in a little bit, I've got to wash the others and then I will let you know. It's taller than my Pepsi and Coke bottles like the one you have. But I'm not 100 on how much
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


Here's the comparison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## RoyalRuby (Apr 19, 2021)

Skadman4 said:


> Here's the comparison
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to take a comparison picture for me, yep, yours is the taller (guessing 12oz size) version, my clear one is the 10oz size, kinda surprised to not be able to find any others like it.


----------

